# What am I even doing? part 2



## Tag302 (Nov 22, 2020)

The trusty shovel is back at it again!
This time I wanted to try a more useful chef knife design than the Serbian chef I did before. Since all my other “nice-ish” knives are 8-12 blades, I wanted to add a smaller blade to the arsenal. The blade on this guy is about 6 3/4 inches. 
I am really liking the two tone handle as well. It is ash and teak so it is pretty light; total weight is 85 grams. 

Thoughts?


----------

